# Question about built in storage



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a wall in my garage that I would like to add a built in cabinet to be used for storage. Imagine if you will, a medicine cabinet that fits flush with the drywall and protrudes into the 2x4 wall cavity.

The thing is, the backside of the wall is the air return for my AC unit located in the attic above.

My plan is to build the unit with maybe 1x6 sides, several shelves and trim all around. I will caulk all joints and paint to match the interior cabinetry.

My question is will this be a safety issue? Even though I seal all the joints from both sides, I still question if this is a good idea or not. For me, I can store things like boxes of nails and other non toxic stuff. 

Note: It would look something like this (without the ironing board).
http://www.lowes.com/pd_131360-444-...ing+board+cabinet&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=

What do you think? Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. Can't you put the built in somewhere else?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Wall space is limited. That's why I thought about this built-in. The door from house to garage opens towards this wall so it would have to be built in in order to work.

Maybe I need to rethink.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I understand you want it built in. Lol. But can't you build it in somewhere else. Got any pics of your garage walls. Let's see what we're looking at.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, I'd rather not show off my stuff. :no:

One wall has heavy duty storage shelves almost all the way with some lumber storage and garden tool rack near the over head door. The other wall has a work bench and the Harbor Freight large tool box. That takes up the entire wall. That is why I was trying to figure out some sort of additional storage for the only unused portion of the garage wall which is about 4 feet. 

The rest is freezer, washer, dryer, hot water heater, table saw, band saw, router table. Ugh!

Note: This is a single car garage - about 12' x 20'.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If the cabinet interferes with the air conditioning return air flow it will be very bad. Is just the opening in the wall the actual return or is there duct work?

G


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Actually, I'd rather not show off my stuff. :no:
> 
> One wall has heavy duty storage shelves almost all the way with some lumber storage and garden tool rack near the over head door. The other wall has a work bench and the Harbor Freight large tool box. That takes up the entire wall. That is why I was trying to figure out some sort of additional storage for the only unused portion of the garage wall which is about 4 feet.
> 
> ...


Well in not sure how else to further help you at this point. You might just have to much stuff. Time for a garage sale? 
Hopefully someone else can see a different side of it. 
Sorry And good luck.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Dominick. Appreciate your thoughts. I am still trying to figure out what I can do with that blank area that would be helpful and not get banged when the door opens from the main living area.

I hate to hang stuff on it because it would be in direct view from passers by when the garage door is open.

I have been building a new workbench/assy table. As you can see, I have a crowded house.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

As you said *"The thing is, the backside of the wall is the air return for my AC unit located in the attic above"*, shouldn't have much bearing on your adding in front.










 







.


----------



## Flooring (Jul 28, 2012)

*Carreful Storage and Returns*

I'd be worried about shelf storage enclosed with an air return. Sooner or later a spill may happen or a loose lid. The you will have the fumes inside the house.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd check the air-conditioner specs for required duct-size, assess whether the space is adequate, and store as much hardware - no liquids or hazardous stuff - as I could. 
Air don't care.


----------

